# Bridgeport Ram & Turret Connection



## RandyM (Jul 11, 2011)

I am currently refurbishing my machine and just reassembled the ram to the turret. Now mind you I assembled by inserting the front of the ram into the rear of the turret. No problem, slid in just like it should. My question is, Is there a built in stop from allowing the ram to be pushed completely through the turret? I can not see anything that would prevent me from doing this other than I can't. I can push the ram forward until the rearward ends of the slides line up and then there is a definite stop. What am I missing? HELP!


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 11, 2011)

It's been a while since I looked under the ram, but if your pinion is in, doesn't it run out of teeth on the ram? I don't believe it should slide freely all the way through.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry Tony, I should have made myself a little more clear. Yes, the pinion is removed, but even with it in, it appears that I should have a good 1.5" of more travel forward.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course, I'm neither looking at it nor feeling it, so it's hard to say. Could it be that the weight overhang has it bound up? Or is it a sudden, solid stop that is easy to pull back from? I'll have a look at my mill tomorrow and see what I can spy.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2011)

Tony Wells link=topic=2729.msg18697#msg18697 date=1310526290 said:
			
		

> Of course, I'm neither looking at it nor feeling it, so it's hard to say. Could it be that the weight overhang has it bound up? Or is it a sudden, solid stop that is easy to pull back from? I'll have a look at my mill tomorrow and see what I can spy.



It is not an overhung load issue, more the sudden stop and a binding that now is very hard to unlock in reverse (or pull back from). I am beginning to wonder if when freeing up the ram and turret from being rusted together I damaged the end of the dove tail slide a bit. I am not sure if it is the ram or the turret that has this damage. But there is definitely a sudden stop at this point. I will have to look at it a lot closer this weekend. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 15, 2011)

I ran the turret out with the pinion well past flush on the rear on mine, so I suspect you may have a ding or something. Time for a good light and magnifying glass....if it were me and my eyes!


----------



## RandyM (Jul 16, 2011)

Tony, you're the man. I discovered the very same thing. It was as I predicted, I think I or someone prior to my ownership did a little pounding on the rear of the ram. This mushroomed the way at the very end. I took a file to it and now I am good to go. Thanks Tony!


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 16, 2011)

Well done, Randy!


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree. Nice job Randy! I fought with my ram and turret for a week trying to get them apart. I my case the ram clamp blocks were jamming and until I was able to tap them out of place could only go a few inches either way befor everything stopped. I literally prayed for a burr, but none appeared. Somewhere I read or heard that the ram tends to become locked up on many machines because few of us change its position often. One machinist recommended advancing the pinion handle every couple of months to avoid it becoming locked in place by corrosion. No, I haven't moved mine since I got it back together over a year ago so it may be locked up. I milled two flats on the ram pinion near the handle so I could put a long wrench on the pinion to more easily move it if I ever remember to do so.
Jim


----------



## RandyM (Jul 29, 2011)

I hear you Jim. In my case it was a mouse nest that froze it up orginally. I used Way oil to lube everything up before I put it back together. Hopefully it will keep my problems to minimum.


----------



## Tenn (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice job Randy. Great tip Jim I'll have to go grease my machine now.
Mayhem yer crazy !! Thought that was hilarious !!


----------

